
Macron to call on U.S. funds to build French startups, not steal them - petethomas
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-france-tech/macron-to-call-on-u-s-funds-to-build-french-start-ups-not-steal-them-idUSKBN1O20WD
======
pseudolus
Nobody is "stealing" French startups, they're being acquired. Striking a
nationalist tone might be great for poll numbers but does little to provide
liquidity to entrepreneurs who are taking significant risks. If Macron is
trying to boost the attractiveness of investing in France or entrepreneurship
he's certainly going about it the wrong way.

